

Why You Should Hustle Every Day (And How Jerry Seinfeld Did it) - robjama
https://medium.com/busy-building-things/1d0e7ca7d104

======
pknight
In terms of productivity hustle is just a style. Just like there are different
styles of martial art. For some people hustle is their secret sauce to
success. It's easy to conflate a particular style with some kind of
fundamental success principle that holds for all. The author though is kind of
fusing the practice of daily, consistent effort with the word hustle, it's a
bit clumsy.

------
mazosman
This should be the go-to article for any one that is feeling down or confused
about their hustle. Well written!

